# Think I bricked mine... Help?



## MRW1215 (May 22, 2012)

Not sure how, and more importantly, how to fix it. Previously, I unlocked with the Asus tool, did the sparky root method, installed the most current Prime version of CWM, then flashed JellyBro. Wanted to flash a new ROM last night. I booted into CWM and tried to do a backup, but got some kind of error about not being able to back up the boot image, or something like that. Not wanting to flash a new ROM without a backup, I just restarted, but now it just sits on the EEE Pad splash screen. If I hold down the power button, it restarts but still stays on the splash screen. I had to hold down the power and both volume buttons for a long time to get it to turn off and stay off without restarting. So, what do I do?


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

You installed the wrong version of CWM. Its all over these forums and elsewhere. The latest version of CWM is borked for the Prime. You should have read/investigated some more, man. You can either a) download an older version of CWM and ADB push it to your prime and then use fastboot to install it or







download TWRP (the Recovery you should be using in my opinion) and ADB push it and flash with fastboot

If you are in a bootloop and can't get into fastboot or recovery anymore, there's directions at XDA for the TPrime to recover from a bootloop. Its in a sticky under development, I believe. I'm not sure if those directions exist here at rootz.

Good luck.

Some advice: thoroughly read and investigate before flashing stuff to avoid issues like this. As I said earlier, consider ditching CWM for good and going with TWRP as a recovery. Hardly anyone uses CWM anymore especially on the Prime. Also, I would install nvflash too while you're at it. Links and directions can be found here at rootz in development sub-forum.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MRW1215 (May 22, 2012)

Yeah, people have been recommending ditching CWM for TWRP to me for a little while, now, and I continued sticking with it because I was so familiar with it and didn't want to bother with anything else. Didn't know there was a problem with the current version for the Prime. But yeah, I think I'm definitely going to make the jump to TWRP if/ when I get my Prime back up and running.

The biggest issue for me is, I'm not very familiar with actually using ADB/ command prompts for any of this stuff. Every device I've unlocked/ rooted, I used an automated script to do it, so I didn't have to bother with any of that. I also did read over the stuff about nvflash, but I couldn't really make heads or tails out of the instructions, so I thought it'd be best for me to not tamper with it. Figured I was playing safe with my Prime, so I wasn't concerned, anyway.

I believe I can still access fastboot on my Prime (I don't technically know what "fastboot" is or does, though); if I power it on holding down the power and volume down buttons, I get three options (wipe data, fastboot USB mode, and reboot), but I haven't tried connecting it to a computer yet.


----------



## ugapug (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh, you'll be familiar with using ADB commands after this. Trust me. And don't ask me how I know. Look, over there! A squirrel! *Sneaks away*


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

You could use fastboot to reflash the recovery... if you have enabled NVFlash, use TWRP 2.2.1+.... if you don't have NVFlash enabled, use CWM 5.8.2.0 or TWRP 2.2.0... then reboot into recovery and use adb to push a ROM zip and flash!!


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

What is enabling nvflash? What does that mean? Performing the nvflash backups?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

